
Ask HN: Delaware C corp registered agent? - EleventhSun
It looks like I need a &quot;registered agent&quot; when incorporating as a Delaware C corp - anyone know how to choose one? Is there one that YC companies typically use?
======
philiphodgen
This is a commodity service. Do not waste any extra brain cycles searching for
The One, or trying to optimize for price.

(Hint: I try to optimize for "Don't make me think. I am willing to throw extra
money at you if I don't have to think.")

IAAL and I have used all sorts of corporate service providers over the years.
I don't care much.

That being said, I'm using [http://eminutes.com](http://eminutes.com) these
days whenever possible, because it is run by a real lawyer and they are
efficient and cost-effective.

------
bsvalley
YC recommends
[https://www.clerky.com/formation](https://www.clerky.com/formation)

~~~
mchannon
Clerky actually doesn't provide their own; they line you up to use one of two
services, neither of which is particularly competitively priced or well-
thought-of.

Many would consider annual registered agent fees as too little money to
comparison shop for, but $100+/year before you're ramen profitable might make
the difference for some startups.

~~~
swampthing
We actually only partner with one for new formations, and it's a great one.
But yea, if you _only_ need a registered agent, it wouldn't make sense to use
us. However, if your goal is to set up a startup properly (i.e. how good
attorneys in Silicon Valley would do it), then we've got what you need :)

------
mchannon
Harvard Business Services out of Lewes, DE ends up being the lowest priced and
tech friendliest I've found so far.

